# Flute Concerto in A minor First Movement



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello.

I finished the first movement to my second composition: Flute Concerto in A minor (1st mov)

It took me most of the day to compose this so I'd appreciate your comments!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Fa-minor-flute


----------



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Better one


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Fa-minor-flute-1


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there, 

sorry to see no one has offered any feedback. I guess it's because most of us are avid classical listeners, and tend to prefer to listen to real instruments performed and the synths as good as they are at giving an idea, don't really inspire listening beyond getting a gist. 

I have quite a bit of Vivaldi's flute sheet music although rarely ever play it. Yours sounds convincing enough to carry alongside although the most striking difficulty I have, is that your flute concerto seems to be pitched well below the pitch of the string orchestra. This is almost unheard of - is it artefact, or accidental? 

The flute doesn't perhaps stand out against the background with any clarity - just listening to its lines, it sounds pitched in the lowest octave or middle at best. With the baroque traverso which Vivaldi would have composed for, it has a range of D# above middle C to the third octave A. Fair enough, Vivaldi might not have fully exploited the range of the baroque traverso flute as JS Bach had, however I'm struggling to think of a single flute concerto which has pitched the flute as low as yours, relative to the string section. 

Does this make any sense?  

I wonder what effect you'd have if you pitched the flute an octave higher. Lol. You might end up with a piccolo concerto


----------

